# Shang Style Xingyiquan - Adam Hsu



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2017)

Shang Style Xingyiquan - Adam Hsu - From the Blog


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 31, 2017)

Looking good! It is definitely good Hsing I.


----------



## CrushingFist (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Apr 7, 2017)

Do you just do hsing I? Outside of 12 animals and 5 element forms I haven't had any exposure. I know there is a lot of schools in the system but haven't really delved into it. Perhaps you could tell us your experience schooligans and such.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> Do you just do hsing I? Outside of 12 animals and 5 element forms I haven't had any exposure. I know there is a lot of schools in the system but haven't really delved into it. Perhaps you could tell us your experience schooligans and such.



I currently just do taijiquan, long time Yang guy (25 years, 22 traditional Tung Ying Chieh lineage), did some Chen (all on the Chen Zhenglei side of the family), messed with Sun and I am currently working to remember my Wu (competition form I learned many many years ago)  and dabble in Dachengquan. I have done a lot of Xingyiquan, mostly Hebei with a look down the Wudang Xingyi route.

I did 12 animals years ago, but it was the linking form,  but stop and spent several years focusing only on 5 elements, the only of the 12 animals I would claim to have any real knowledge of is tiger. But, to be honest, I do not believe you actually need the 12 animals. 5 elements is enough IMHO, beyond that, maybe Bashi if you feel the need.

As for experience, not much to talk about beyond the Xingyi people I have had the pleasure to train with and meet are generally good people who when talking and training Xingyi they are doing just that, talking and training Xingyi. It is the only style I have trained over the years where I never came across any politics or arrogance, just a lot of good training. I guess it is where my attitude came from, that I tend forget if I spend to much time bickering, and getting involved in petty arguments with egos on MT.....basically I have heard this or felt this attitude more in Xingyi than any other style I have been lucky enough to train over the last 40 plus years....."shut up and train."

which one of my Xingyi shifus demonstrated once, in words, while practicing Santi Shi.

He said : "if you have pain in your joints, you need to tell me so I can adjust your stance, but if it is muscle ache or pain... Shut up and stand, I don't want to hear it"

I really appreciate that attitude in a CMA class.


----------

